# use of wood glue...



## johnfm3 (Sep 30, 2016)

I am starting the build of the bench work for my layout. I am using pocket hole joints to hold the frame together. The question for this thread is do I need to use wood glue on the frame?

John


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Cant hurt, and will only make it stronger. Needed, probably not. But we dont know what your gluing. Smaller lumber. Yea , i would use it. Larger, not needed.


----------



## johnfm3 (Sep 30, 2016)

I am planning on building my frame work out of 1x4 to build a 6ft x 6ft module.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I would use it. Its cheap. Whatever is left over can be used elsewhere on the layout. Or just use white glue, almost as strong and you will definitely use it on the layout.


----------



## johnfm3 (Sep 30, 2016)

Its snowing in where i live and I was hoping to get some work done building my needed modules. Wife is not overly willing to allow me doing glue ups in the house.... lol


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

It dosen't smell and isnt toxic. Kids use it in class for projects. So tell her that. Or there is always the better to ask for forgiveness then permission. Either way, you should be good.


----------



## johnfm3 (Sep 30, 2016)

sjm9911 said:


> ...Or there is always the better to ask for forgiveness then permission. Either way, you should be good.


Happy wife, happy life.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Why complicate the disassembly or major changes, don't use glue when screws will do!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

All of my benchwork is screwed and glued. Rock solid.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Mine is frameless, using L girders and cross members (which I call stringers). The legs are 1x4s, with countersunk screws and wood glue making a half-square. VERY stable legs. Same for the L gjrders. Crossmembers are screwed only so they can be moved if needed. 
As you’re building yours framed, what will be on top? Plywood screwed to the frame? If so, glue would probably not be needed unless it’s luan or extremely thin. If extruded foam only, then I would use glue & screws functioning as clamps… which is what they are truth be told.
Pocket holes are really only for furniture where the hardware needs to be hidden from all viewing angles like cabinetry, drawers, dining tables etc. But whatever entertains you works I guess,


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I agree. Glue and screw is the best option.

Your wife's opposition to gluing in the house is pretty silly... but don't tell her that in as many words. There's nothing toxic or harmful about wood glue, and you can't smell it unless you're right next to it. Unless she's objecting to your lack of good housekeeping and is afraid of the mess you'll make. Only you can say.

I agree, though that fancy woodworking and cabinet joinery techniques are way overkill. Butt joints are more than adequate. The only exception would be if your layout is in a real living space and needs to blend with the furniture.


----------

